# Badly suffering from hypoglycemia on dnp



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone else the same? Been taking 125mg for 10 days but missed one day out. The second week so far my sugar levels are heavily dropping constantly, ive been doing an hour cardio and also work burning upto 3000 calories in a day ( I have a tracker ) and I've been eating 524 carbs a day today and yesterday to keep the sugar levels up, kinda frighting I normally eat 150-200 carbs per day, and I'm feeling super fainty today maybe lack of water who knows? Anyone experience this.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

How low you going?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Even though you're eating around 500g of carbs a day, they are burned off nearly instantly. Keep them spread out nicely throughout the day, and make them complex.

125mg is a low dose, I'm surprised your having any significantly noticeable side-effects. I've ran 125mg before and couldn't really tell I was taking it.

You are burning a lot of calories though, can you post what times you eat?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I get it if I mistime my training carbs. When on DNP I tend to fuel through a workout with Maltodextrin based drink (plus BCAAs as normal) this stops any of the mild hypos I get.

TBH its unlikely to be water, you'll just get a thumping headache if it was this..

Also remember that you have the added complication of Type 1 diabetes, which is only going to make it harder for you. On your normal diet are you mainly eating complex carbs? this may help on DNP as will keep a slower release going and may help with BG levels. you need to ensure that there is a constant feed of carbs through the day - dont do any no-carbs meals. I take it you have lucozade to hand or dextrose in case things go worse than a mild Hypo?

3000 is a lot to fuel for, particularly as carbs once they are at the glucose stage will only last in blood as long as it takes for the mitochondria in your cells to literally burn them up. You may want to consider easing back on the cardio when on DNP, as it seems to be making things overly complex for you.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Echo said:


> Even though you're eating around 500g of carbs a day, they are burned off nearly instantly. Keep them spread out nicely throughout the day, and make them complex.
> 
> 125mg is a low dose, I'm surprised your having any significantly noticeable side-effects. I've ran 125mg before and couldn't really tell I was taking it.
> 
> You are burning a lot of calories though, can you post what times you eat?


I'm type1 diabetic too so been missing injections because I keep having low sugar levels, it's only the past two days where I've been having these hypos, the first week I was off work and this is my first week back.

Normally I have

breakfast - 9am

Lunch - 2pm

Snack - 6pm

Dinner - 9pm

I work crazy shifts.

Yeah it is kinda crazy why the first week I was feeling really like hell on a low dose, the second week I feel ok but constant low sugars. Not sure its due to been female or my height and size or what, no idea. I was pretty bad the first week.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> I get it if I mistime my training carbs. When on DNP I tend to fuel through a workout with Maltodextrin based drink (plus BCAAs as normal) this stops any of the mild hypos I get.
> 
> TBH its unlikely to be water, you'll just get a thumping headache if it was this..
> 
> ...


Ahh ok that's a good tip about taking stuff during the gym sessions, although I haven't took my dnp tonight because I'm worried I'm putting myself in risk with these low sugar levels, I have never eating 500 odd carbs in my life. Yet I don't feel uncomfortable for it.

I did plan a no carb dinner tonight but I didn't get to eat it lol due to low sugars. I'm unsure to take my dnp tonight again ... i can eat 120 carbs in one go, and my sugar level will drop in a few hours again. Yes I have a bottle with me and a pack of jelly babies which I'm constantly going thru, diet is kinda crazy these past two days, I took the dnp for fast weight loss and I'm eating more then I've ever eating in a life time, scale hasn't changed at all either.

Makes sense about missing the cardio but I get withdrawals. Feel undecided about keeping this up for two weeks or dropping it tonight but I guess I got a rough idea what's going on now so I can work around it.

Thanks guys for your replies


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Only you know your body.

I hated DNP, ran it at 125mg a day for about a week then sacked it off.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Smitch said:
 

> Only you know your body.
> 
> I hated DNP, ran it at 125mg a day for about a week then sacked it off.


Bad sides? I was surprised I lasted 7 days because my sides was pretty bad. Now I feel I don't have much but low sugar levels. It was hell my first week if I'm honest. Hell. Yet some guys feel nothing on it. Crazy.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Greenspin said:


> How low you going?


Sorry just noticed you posted. My sugar levels are going to 2.8, I wake up during a sleep at that..most times I'm catching it around 4.5 ...At the gym I catch it around 3.2. My face constantly feels numb ... I can feel a body stress of low sugars coming on. Which can happen without dnp if over injected on units.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Nicolegirl said:


> I'm type1 diabetic too so been missing injections because I keep having low sugar levels, it's only the past two days where I've been having these hypos, the first week I was off work and this is my first week back.
> 
> Normally I have
> 
> ...


I had a feeling you might have been diabetic,

Basically as Diggy said, get the complex carbs in, titrate them in through the day

Here's a DNP log by another Type 1 Diabetic if you want a read:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/230355-2nd-dnp-cycle-starts-tomorrow-2.html


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Echo said:


> I had a feeling you might have been diabetic,
> 
> Basically as Diggy said, get the complex carbs in, titrate them in through the day
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I read his first one. I'll get stuck into reason the second. Back to my brown rice then lol, I hope it helps. I'm eating a ton of calories it's unreal, I know I'm female that loves a bar of chocolate now and then but Jesus haha!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nicolegirl said:


> Bad sides? I was surprised I lasted 7 days because my sides was pretty bad. Now I feel I don't have much but low sugar levels. It was hell my first week if I'm honest. Hell. Yet some guys feel nothing on it. Crazy.


Just felt clammy and lethargic, wasn't a nice experience.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Just felt clammy and lethargic, wasn't a nice experience.


I thought it felt like one those evil flu's that go around, the type that floors you but I second that, isn't a nice experience.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

I would go 125mg EOD for now. Perhaps MWF. Some people are very sensitive/allergic to DNP. I always tells newcomers to start at 125mg eod.

You have diabetes which presents it's own complications. I would ease off the cardio and eat enough carbs/sugar til you feel okay. Try the EOD method and see if it works better.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nicolegirl said:


> I thought it felt like one those evil flu's that go around, the type that floors you but I second that, isn't a nice experience.


For me the fat loss didn't warrant the sides, its cost versus benefit I suppose.

I sweated more on tren but the benefits outweighed the sides with tren.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nicolegirl said:


> Ahh ok that's a good tip about taking stuff during the gym sessions, although I haven't took my dnp tonight because I'm worried I'm putting myself in risk with these low sugar levels, I have never eating 500 odd carbs in my life. Yet I don't feel uncomfortable for it.
> 
> I did plan a no carb dinner tonight but I didn't get to eat it lol due to low sugars. I'm unsure to take my dnp tonight again ... *i can eat 120 carbs in one go, and my sugar level will drop in a few hours again.* Yes I have a bottle with me and a pack of jelly babies which I'm constantly going thru, diet is kinda crazy these past two days, *I took the dnp for fast weight loss and I'm eating more then I've ever eating in a life time, scale hasn't changed at all either.*
> 
> ...


in *bold*: this is basically what I was saying, the action of the DNP basically burns it all off. Coupled with you Insulin its probably depleting quickly. Have you noticed a change in either pen use since starting the DNP?

in *bold italics*: I know BigRedSwitch had issues as well, he did manage to lose fat, but he was on the pump rather than pen dosed. Some of the reason for no change is that in the first week as your glycogen depletes and you start burning fat but you start holding water (I am sure I can hear myself sloshing). Second week is where you should see losses, but will be dependant on the amount of fuel you have to put in. A tricky balancing act for a T1. Do you think there is any way you could limit your carbs, so rather than big spikes of carbs, lower amounts a little more regularly and a little less insulin? I Know its difficult to modulate insulin based on what you may need, rather than the conventional method. Its just that with DNP disposing of blood born glucose quickly though heat, then whether the novoRapid dose (I take it you are using Lantus and novoRapid?) could be adjusted very slightly, in the knowledge that the DNP is disposing of the BG anyway.

THis is just speculation, and you will know how best to dose you insulin, but I was just trying to think of ways to reduce your carb intake a little.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

DiggyV said:


> in *bold*: this is basically what I was saying, the action of the DNP basically burns it all off. Coupled with you Insulin its probably depleting quickly. Have you noticed a change in either pen use since starting the DNP?
> 
> in *bold italics*: I know BigRedSwitch had issues as well, he did manage to lose fat, but he was on the pump rather than pen dosed. Some of the reason for no change is that in the first week as your glycogen depletes and you start burning fat but you start holding water (I am sure I can hear myself sloshing). Second week is where you should see losses, but will be dependant on the amount of fuel you have to put in. A tricky balancing act for a T1. Do you think there is any way you could limit your carbs, so rather than big spikes of carbs, lower amounts a little more regularly and a little less insulin? I Know its difficult to modulate insulin based on what you may need, rather than the conventional method. Its just that with DNP disposing of blood born glucose quickly though heat, then whether the novoRapid dose (I take it you are using Lantus and novoRapid?) could be adjusted very slightly, in the knowledge that the DNP is disposing of the BG anyway.
> 
> THis is just speculation, and you will know how best to dose you insulin, but I was just trying to think of ways to reduce your carb intake a little.


I take levimir for my background insulin and take humolog for my fast acting insulin. I do levimir 12 hours apart, one at 10 at night, which I have missed tonight.... last night done the same and still woke up with a low sugar level, normally that would have me sitting highish in the morning if missed. The morning one at 10am, I lowerd the dose on that today by 10 units which is alot ...still went low in the gym and after the gym till right now. The large carbs came in around about 4/5 and onwards to massive amounts. With no humolog done at all today. Hopefully you can understand This if your not a type 1.

Made me laugh about the sloshing, that's all I could hear at one point during the first week.

You see I'm confused by this guys diet as it's lowish carbs which is doable for me..., but doesn't seem to be the case on dnp. I have an active job and I'm on my feet constantly and I also go the gym 4 times per week, I don't work an office job not sure this is why I'm dropping as much, I have no idea. From 3 onwards I'm my most active during the day all the way till 10 at night till I get home. I have no idea how to get around this myself, I lower my background insulin or avoid it and still low.

What's strange is the first week taking this my sugar level was surprisingly good, I'm thinking does that mean I come off a 7 day cycle and restart it maybe that's the only way my body is gonna cope.

I don't think I can afford to go on eating 500 carbs per day anyway haha! Thanks for your reply


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

I've took another dose tonight. Trial and error I guess, I'll take the advice on bored and see what the out come is tomorrow.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Also remember that you have the added complication of Type 1 diabetes


 @Nicolegirl

You're a diabetic.. what's insulin do you use? If you're on a long acting insulin like lantus/levemir then you could always lower it. In a post here you said you can eat 120g carbs and still go low. If you can eat carbs and still go low without any fast acting insulin then in my experience lowing long acting is the best option - assuming the lows are consistent over a period of time. I find when diabetics increase their activity levels (like exercising) then the rate by which their blood glucose levels drop during inactive times increases too.

Do you go low during the night?


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Greenspin said:


> @Nicolegirl
> 
> You're a diabetic.. what's insulin do you use? If you're on a long acting insulin like lantus/levemir then you could always lower it. In a post here you said you can eat 120g carbs and still go low. If you can eat carbs and still go low without any fast acting insulin then in my experience lowing long acting is the best option - assuming the lows are consistent over a period of time. I find when diabetics increase their activity levels (like exercising) then the rate by which their blood glucose levels drop during inactive times increases too.
> 
> Do you go low during the night?


I'm on two insulins, one called levimir that lasts for 12 hours in the body, took twice a day 12 hours apart and the other is fast acting Insulin that I take when I eat carbs called humolog.

I haven't done any long acting Insulin last night and woke up with my sugar level as it should be, in a normal healthy range. So I'm missing the most important injection and I've done the same this morning and my sugars still feel like it's gonna crash. Just had 55 carbs my sugar level is still on the low range. I think I should just give the dnp up. I'm feeling super airy fairy like I'm gonna faint, I've took the day off work incase I faint on the way there, or even at work.

Yeah I've experienced that after exercise I can have a really high sugar level, but at the min it's just dropping constantly no matter what. Defo tonight no more dnp I think.


----------



## Nicolegirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah ok, I've now figured out if I wanna take dnp I need to avoid my long acting / background insulin and everything else seems to work normal for me. Obviously it doesn't sound safe but it seems to be working better sugar level wise


----------

